# Binary



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

I am not sure if i put this in the right catagory, i apologize, if it is incorrect.

I understand that binary is an 8 digit system. It uses "switches' of 1 and 0s. When you have 8 of these switches, or bits, u get a byte. A single letter, number, symbol, or etc is a byte. I understand that fine, correct me if i am wrong in any of my explaination. 

My question is this, how can i find what a byte is? In better words, if i have 8 bits, how can i tell what letter, number or symbol it is?

Thank you for your time,
-blitze


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

01000100 01101111 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00111111 

Translation:
Do you mean like this?


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

Yes... how would "decode" what you said? Without you telling me .
-blitze


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

01000010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101111 01110010 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110110 01100001 01101001 01101100 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 01101100 01101111 01100001 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110100 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01100110 01110100 01100101 01110010 00101110 00100000 01010100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01110101 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100110 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 01101100 01101111 01100001 01100100 00101110 

Tranlation:
Binary translators are available for downloads on the net. I can give you the link if this is what you're after. The one I am using to show you is a free download.


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

Yes that would be good to check myself, however id like to be able to do it manually. I am trying to learn new things, not have the computer do it all for me. I believe doing it the hard way teachers u more...
-blitze


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's the link to the site you want. Hope it helps.
LD.
Once you've downloaded it, you'll be able to teach yourself what you need to learn.
If it does, can you mark this thread as solved please? It's in thethread tools at the top of these posts on the right hand side.


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

Yes i know that i can mark it as solved, however i apologize but it may not be, just yet. I would still like some one to tell me how to do it manually if any one could spare the time to do so. It'd be greatly appreciated.
-blitze


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

As this is a 'language', you would be learning it the same way. You have a tool that you can use...repitition is the key.
It would be a matter of going over it a lot!
Unless you had a audio file of it repeating itself, then the only other way would be to practice by writing them down and remembering them.
And I apologise for the confusion re; your original question.


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

Yes that is what i am thinking about doing. Thank you very much.
-blitze


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't be more help.
LD.


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

No no, it is very nice to have something to check my answers and i can learn it this way as well. Thank you very much again.
-blitze


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

Yes and no. See i understand binary and the 1s and 0s. My problem is how to convert the 10011001 into an actual letter or number. 
-blitze

PS
or maybe i skipped ur point completely


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Using 3 digits in our Decimal counting system, we can count up to 999.

Using 8 bits in the Binary counting system, 11111111, we can count up to 255 which will be 256 different combinations of a 1 and a 0 .. including zero, 00000000.

How the computer interprets this binary number, and its 256 different combinations, depends on what it wants to do with it.

There can be more information in this 8 bit Binary word than just numbers and letters.
http://www.lookuptables.com/

Usually, Engineers dont look at the whole 8 bits, but see is as two 4 bit words.
A 4 bit binary word can count up to 15 and to convert this to 16 Characters (including zero) , we must add 6 more characters being A > F. So a 4 bit word counts 0 > 9 then A > F. This is a Hexadecimal system.

Then 1010 0010 .. in Binary - looks like A2 in Hexadecimal. Youll see the Decimal and Hexadecimal representation of the 8 bit Binary word in the above ASCII lookup Chart.

Another example, See .. All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Character Map.

Final Exam 
There are 10 types of people who understand Binary - Those who do, And those who dont.

Clue  10 in Binary  is 2 in Decimal.

This can be more confusing than just letters and numbers and I hope this helps a little.
Its easier to just let the computer decipher it since it thinks and counts more efficiently than we do.


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

So really, all you can do is look at the binary change it to "h" and match up the character?
-blitze


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Old thread on the discussion.

http://forums.techguy.org:80/t265195


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Here. I think this is what you are looking for.

http://www.lookuptables.com/


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

Yes it will thank you all for your help. I kinda taught myself something about binary, how the numbers go up from a to b to c and so forth.
-blitze


----------



## AGCurry (Jun 15, 2005)

There is the additional complication of having to know what kind of data are being represented. The same sequence of bits will yield different answers depending on whether the data were stored as an integer, a floating-point number, an ASCII character, etc..


----------



## freim (Jul 9, 2005)

Blitze105 said:


> My question is this, how can i find what a byte is? In better words, if i have 8 bits, how can i tell what letter, number or symbol it is?


Look up the value in the appropriate code page. Code page defines the correspondence netween binary codes and graphical character representations. Just keep in mind that for a non-latin character you must know the right code page because the same binary code may represent different national characters.


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

I will, thanks every one for helping!
-blitze


----------

